# FDA Regulations Mega Thread - Reddit



## Alex (27/10/15)

FDA Regulations Mega Thread (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 5 hours ago * by weender Red Machine[M] - stickied post

Figured we should get a sticky going again since the man is coming to town.

CASAA call to action[1] - White house contact information- *The CORRECT phone number for the White House is (202) 456-1111*

Support for HR 2508- Send a message here[2]

FDA REGS WEBSITE[3]

Alleged leaked regulations[4]

Please respond below with any information, comments, etc. Of course, still submit posts outside of this as we should use ECR as a point of meeting to organize for the future.

I will do my best to update this every single night between 8-10 PM EST.


https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3qfnoe/fda_regulations_mega_thread/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/10/15)

Bottom line folks.. buy your stuff now, and begin stocking up on nicotine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/10/15)

Alex said:


> Bottom line folks.. buy your stuff now, and begin stocking up on nicotine.


----------



## sjoat (27/10/15)

+1


----------



## sjoat (27/10/15)

Long time coming. Hold on to yer hatz. Hmmm... nicotine black market

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (28/10/15)

Been saying this for a while. After the FDA is done there will be the big tobacco owned e cigs and a few of the independents but the market will destroyed. The EU will be doing the same and most governments are clueless so will more then likely copy and paste what those two have done

Reactions: Like 1


----------

